# Just a few more pics of my mules



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww to cute. Me and my husband are seriously considering buying a mule, any suggestions tips? My husbands been around them lots, I have only limited packing experience and only rode one once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What a lovely mule! What breed is his horse half?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

These are my sisters mules. She actually has three. these are two of the three. The first & forth pic is Badger. He's 15.3 hands. His sire is a QH. The second & third pic is Casey. She is 13 hands. Her daughters mule. They are both very well broke & very beautiful.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

sinsin4635 said:


> These are my sisters mules. She actually has three. these are two of the three. The first & forth pic is Badger. He's 15.3 hands. His sire is a QH. The second & third pic is Casey. She is 13 hands. Her daughters mule. They are both very well broke & very beautiful.


Actually, His sire was a jack....His momma is a quarter horse!!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

luvlongears said:


> Actually, His sire was a jack....His momma is a quarter horse!!


 Oh ya, thats what I meant!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I love your mules!

Only pictures of two?? More mules, please!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are a couple more pics of my sisters mules, Badger & Casey.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

No good pics of Partner, the 2 year old.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Very lovely mules


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in love. *swoon*


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Handsome indeed.


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> What a lovely mule! What breed is his horse half?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! LOVE Badger!!


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

They are ADORABLE! Makes me want to go and get some right now... Gah! If only I had more room and money!!


----------

